# almost unconscious



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello all of you,

I am diagnosed dp/dr and I am sure that it is correct.

But do you have also the feeling that you don't exist. I feel even when I am typing this topic I do not really are here.

That I am not completely conscious.
Like my brain is running at half speed.

I feel the back of my head is not working, 2d world etc. What can I do to feel real etc. again? What I am doing now is:

- Trying to act spontaniously, so not self-monitored.
- trying to do things like walking etc. 
- meds

Trying to 'think' me in the 3d world.
Maybe you can give me some hope etc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

I can sypathize with you, Seems it is anxiety on it's own for me thought, My main problem is the "space out" feeling because it makes it hard for me to learn.


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

But then another question. 
Almost a week before my use of hashies I felt from a motorcycle. I still am in doubt if I have a whiplash or it is dp/dr.
But these things can't be from a whiplash or..... does anybody know?
It hitted me in a moment 2.5 hours after eaten hashiesh. So how do whiplash symptoms occur?
It scares me because if it is whiplash related.... it will be forever?

thanx.


----------



## strigoi (Jun 27, 2006)

Go to your doctor NOW!

Just because you didn't feel too bad after an accident doesn't mean anything internal didn't happen. My uncle once had a larger man fall on him after they collided while playing rachetball, his neck hurt for a while before he got it checked out and it turned out he either broke or fractured one of his vertabrea.

Whiplash is a widely used term and any numerous things could have got 'shaken up' in the accident. Make sure to get to your doctor as soon as you can and let him know, I doubt this is one of those things that will fix themselves


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

But that's the problem. I have had numerous neurological tests etc.
But have no whiplash, neurological disorders etc. they say. But I am afraid, so intense afraid. It is for me 10 years the question if it is neurological caused by accident or psych. caused by the hashies. How can I stop this worrying?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

wilter said:


> That I am not completely conscious.
> Like my brain is running at half speed


Oh I just love my low blood pressure theory.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Whiplash or even minor accidents can cause Post Traumatic Stress Disorder which can explain a lot of the symptoms of dp/dr. The good thing is that PTSD is treatable these days and does not permanently damage your brain; a large proportion of people in the public have trauma type symptoms and dont even know it and think that they have to have served in Vietnam or Iraq to have PTSD symptoms, but you can get it from car accidents, muggings and even things like surgery and dental opperations.

If you think you could have PTSD I would recommend looking at the work by Peter Levine who has written a lot about whiplash and also look into EMDR therapy which does work even though it sounds weird. Although from your post it is impossible to tell if it was from the accident or the hash so I wouldnt jump to any conclusions. Do you have any other symptoms like muscle tension or flashbacks?


----------

